# Care Labels



## garylim (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm Gary from Singapore, Currently in the 3rd year of studies in local Polytechnic. I'm currently on a project to find out more about consumers perspective on care labels, thus would like to hear from as many views as possible.

Just a few questons,

1. Is care label a factor that affects your purchases of garments?
2. Do you really understand and follow the instructions indicated on the care labels?
3. You prefer symbols or descriptive instructions?Why?

Any other comments or experiences(cases where by instructions are followed but still garments are ina bad shape) are all welcomed here.

Thanks alot!Have a nice day.=)

Regards,
Gary


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Is care label a factor that affects your purchases of garments? No
2. Do you really understand and follow the instructions indicated on the care labels? Understand, yes. Follow, no.
3. You prefer symbols or descriptive instructions?Why? Doesn't matter, don't read either.


----------

